
Bike Sharing Is Doomed to Fail in Most American Cities - smn1234
https://motherboard.vice.com/en_us/article/vby5j4/bike-sharing-doomed-to-fail-dallas-limebike-ofo-transportation-cycling
======
lasgsf
That was my general thesis which is how do these companies solve for the
problem of random bikes all over the place? I guess you can incentivize users
enough for them to dock it but then does that become a burden and uneconomical
for the company.

